# SPI Guide



## TokioTX (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm new to 2cool and to Tarpon fishing, but eager to learn. Can anyone recommend a tarpon fishing guide aroud SPI or Port Isabel?


----------



## RGV AG (Aug 15, 2005)

Contact Bryan Ray, look him up via the internet. He sold his offshore charter business and I don't know if he kept the same number.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Todd Casey (Jetty Dog on this board) of Reel Madness Charters.


----------



## TokioTX (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks,
I talked to Bryan yesterday and he said we would give it a try in June or July. I'll call Todd also.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Good Luck! You couldn't go wrong with either one of them.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

You might also contact Jake Reeves. I know he goes down there in June a lot too. He posts on the board. Just poke around.


----------



## TokioTX (Apr 10, 2009)

Have you got a phone number for Jake. Looking at his profile, it seems his boat is out of commission until the fall.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I know he was looking at buying another one. Just PM him off 2Cool.


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

Bryan is my uncle, he is one of the best down here. I Tarpon fish with him a lot have learned a lot from him. Here are some pictures of his new Tarpon fishing boat i pulled back from FL for him. Custom 29' Blackfin, with a new 420HP CR Cummins. Fast boat. We plan on running the beach looking for Tarpon with it. Going to be a fun summer.
Here is his website. Im in most of the pictures and the Tarpon pictured are some of the ones i have caught with him.
http://www.fishingadventuresspi.com/


----------



## TokioTX (Apr 10, 2009)

Great looking boat. Wish we didn't have to wait until June. I've heard a few are showing up already.


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

I plan on driving up to Mansfield this weekend sometime. I just read another post about them being there. Ill talk to Bryan about it. He may go with me. The only problem fishing Mansfield with a boat is when its rough, its dangerous hanging around inside the jetties. Its still shallow and you get some rollers in there.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Last I heard they had Dredged the Channel at Mansfield? If this is the case, there shouldn't be the rollers in there like years past with the deeper water.



JWHPOPEYE said:


> I plan on driving up to Mansfield this weekend sometime. I just read another post about them being there. Ill talk to Bryan about it. He may go with me. The only problem fishing Mansfield with a boat is when its rough, its dangerous hanging around inside the jetties. Its still shallow and you get some rollers in there.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

What happened to the Shamrock?

Tell Bryan to get a trolling valve in that boat and yall can learn to drag ****-pops. It looks good.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

I was there last last weekend. The channel is dredged. There was a solid se ground swell and we fished it with an 18 shallow sport no problem. I'll be back again this weekend but on the rocks


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

fishkillr said:


> I was there last last weekend. The channel is dredged. There was a solid se ground swell and we fished it with an 18 shallow sport no problem. I'll be back again this weekend but on the rocks


I know they dredged some after the dredge boats left last summer it was still pretty shallow through most of it. That i remember at least. Its been a while since ive been up there since the Tarpon left.

His new boat is all electronic and has a nice trolling valve built into it. It works nice and there is no worry about burning up the tranny. He sold his 26 Shamrock last year when he sold his Bertram and Tiara and also retired from full time offshore chartering and went to more relaxing bay charters. He bought this new boat cause he was starting to have offshore withdrawls. lol. So this is a good all around boat.


----------



## TokioTX (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Popeye, let me know what you find this weekend.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll be up there sat and sunday with either a fishing pole or a surfboard. Black dodge megacab 4x4 with silver lab and smoking hot girlfriend in tow.....come say hello and have beer.


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

fishkillr said:


> I'll be up there sat and sunday with either a fishing pole or a surfboard. Black dodge megacab 4x4 with silver lab and smoking hot girlfriend in tow.....come say hello and have beer.


Cool if i make it down ill be in an Dark Gray 06 Ram 4x4 Cummins. Youll hear me coming..lol.


----------



## TokioTX (Apr 10, 2009)

I saw Bryan's boat at Sea Ranch. These pictures don't do the boat justice. It as a beautiful boat.



JWHPOPEYE said:


> Bryan is my uncle, he is one of the best down here. I Tarpon fish with him a lot have learned a lot from him. Here are some pictures of his new Tarpon fishing boat i pulled back from FL for him. Custom 29' Blackfin, with a new 420HP CR Cummins. Fast boat. We plan on running the beach looking for Tarpon with it. Going to be a fun summer.
> Here is his website. Im in most of the pictures and the Tarpon pictured are some of the ones i have caught with him.
> http://www.fishingadventuresspi.com/


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

Your right, its a lot nicer in person. Hes about to dunk it in a few days. All he has left to do is install some electronics and he'll be ready to roll.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Post reports- I'll be down next week. 

Killr- Smoking Hot ? Post pics. even if they don't have fish in them.


----------

